# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه ممنون میشم.

## Paridokhtam

سلام. دوستان من می دونم طبق قانون می تونیم دوبار روزانه بخونیم. من یه کارشناسی روزانه دارم سال ۹۹ هم روزانه قبول شدم نرفتم ثبت نام رفع محرومیت کردم و سال ۴۰۰ ام مجدد روزانه قبول شدم که بنا به دلایلی نرفتم ثبت نام. الان برام مهمه بدونم سال ۴۰۲ می تونم روزانه برم؟

----------


## _POORYA_

*بله میتونی اما چرا انتخاب میکنی و نمیری
فقط من شنیدم دوتا کارشناسی روزانه نمیشه (اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده میشه وگرنه باید شهریه شبانه بدی بار دوم)٬ ولی دکتری پیوسته قبول شی مشکلی نداره*

----------


## Fatigue

> *بله میتونی اما چرا انتخاب میکنی و نمیری
> فقط من شنیدم دوتا کارشناسی روزانه نمیشه (اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده میشه وگرنه باید شهریه شبانه بدی بار دوم)٬ ولی دکتری پیوسته قبول شی مشکلی نداره*


سلام. بعد از یه رشته دکتری بازم نمیشه دکتری روزانه زد ؟ باید ازاد یا پردیس باشه؟ مثلا فرض کن اول داروسازی خونده باشه و بعد بخواد پزشکی رو شروع کنه

----------


## _POORYA_

> سلام. بعد از یه رشته دکتری بازم نمیشه دکتری روزانه زد ؟ باید ازاد یا پردیس باشه؟ مثلا فرض کن اول داروسازی خونده باشه و بعد بخواد پزشکی رو شروع کنه


*آره٬ هر دوره روزانه رو فقط ی بار میتونی روزانه بخونی
برای اطمینان بازم تحقیق کن چون قوانین ممکنه عوض شده باشن*

----------


## Serram

> *بله میتونی اما چرا انتخاب میکنی و نمیری
> فقط من شنیدم دوتا کارشناسی روزانه نمیشه (اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده میشه وگرنه باید شهریه شبانه بدی بار دوم)٬ ولی دکتری پیوسته قبول شی مشکلی نداره*


نه. چند سالی هست این قانون برداشته شده و تا دو بار میشه کارشناسی روزانه خوند. اگه اشتباه نکنم از سال ۹۶ یا ۹۷ اینجوری شده.

----------


## _POORYA_

> نه. چند سالی هست این قانون برداشته شده و تا دو بار میشه کارشناسی روزانه خوند. اگه اشتباه نکنم از سال ۹۶ یا ۹۷ اینجوری شده.


*من جهت اطمینان ی سرچی زدم، گویا ی مقطع دوبار نمیشه، اون سال ۹۵ یا ۹۶ هم که فکر میکنی احتمال زیاد همین خوندن دکتری روزانه بود، چون قبلش سازمان سنجش به کسانی که کارشناسی روزانه خوندن اجازه پزشکی روزانه رو نمیداد که دیوان عدالت اداری لغوش کرد*

----------


## Serram

> *من جهت اطمینان ی سرچی زدم، گویا ی مقطع دوبار نمیشه، اون سال ۹۵ یا ۹۶ هم که فکر میکنی احتمال زیاد همین خوندن دکتری روزانه بود، چون قبلش سازمان سنجش به کسانی که کارشناسی روزانه خوندن اجازه پزشکی روزانه رو نمیداد که دیوان عدالت اداری لغوش کرد*


من سرچ زدم و بعدش هم با آموزش دانشگاه کارشناسیم تماس گرفتم و گفتن مشکلی نداره و میتونی دوباره روزانه بخونی. اول به فارغ‌التحصیل‌ها اجازه دوباره درس خوندن تو رشته‌های پزشکی داده شد و بعدش اجازه تحصیل دوباره تو هر رشته‌ی دیگه‌ای. حالا سالش رو مطمئن نیستم اما از این مساله مطمئنم.
این لینک رو هم ببینید.
https://ana.press/fa/news/578414/%D8...A7%D8%B1%D8%AF

----------


## _POORYA_

> من سرچ زدم و بعدش هم با آموزش دانشگاه کارشناسیم تماس گرفتم و گفتن مشکلی نداره و میتونی دوباره روزانه بخونی. اول به فارغ‌التحصیل‌ها اجازه دوباره درس خوندن تو رشته‌های پزشکی داده شد و بعدش اجازه تحصیل دوباره تو هر رشته‌ی دیگه‌ای. حالا سالش رو مطمئن نیستم اما از این مساله مطمئنم.
> این لینک رو هم ببینید.
> https://ana.press/fa/news/578414/%D8...A7%D8%B1%D8%AF


*جالبه پس عوض شده قانونش، چه بی سر و صدا*

----------

